# Savage 116 338win. mag, magazene feeding problems



## Muzzle Man (Nov 14, 2012)

I love this gun but the internal magazene does not feed properly and makes it pretty much a single shot rifle. Does anyone have any sugestions on how to fix this ?


----------



## AMBUSHER (Nov 15, 2012)

*Clean?*

Take it out of the stock and clean the magwell, follower and spring. If it is an older rifle, stretch the spring just a bit, lube the edges of the follower lightly and re-assemble. Be sure when you load it that you get the rounds completly to the rear of the well. Sometimes the "belt" on the cases get crossed up and causes problems.


----------



## rayjay (Nov 15, 2012)

Exactly what is happening ?


----------



## Muzzle Man (Nov 17, 2012)

I have tried lubricating the mag box,follower,spring and stretched the spring a little but this has not helped. The exact problem is when you pull the bolt back to eject a spent round,as the bolt passes the rear of the next case in the mag it pushes it down a little and as the bolt clears the case it stays pushed down at the rear of the mag and is not coming up to seat evenly in the mag so when the bolt is pushed forward it does not catch the base of the next case and rides over the top of it not loading the case.


----------



## rayjay (Nov 17, 2012)

Does it do this with only one cartridge in the mag ?


----------



## Ajohnson0587 (Nov 25, 2012)

I've got a savage 116 in 30-06 and I had the same problem but it wouldn't happen every time, since my rifle was brand new I had no idea why. The day i was at the range sighting it I ran out of ammo and my buddy let me borrow some of his (only brought 20 but scope mounts weren't tight and scope was jumping) I haven't had a feeding problem since, I was using Winchester FMJ for range ammo and switched to Remington FMJ. I hunt with the Remington cor lokt, still not having and feed issues


----------

